# Uk sites with indoor pools



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Any nice sites with an indoor swimming pool in England that will not cost a fortune. 23rd September week, we fancy living it up for a week.

But if it costs the earth don't mind living it down either. :lol: 

Thanks.

Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

place on the IOW, I think it's Caravan club afficiated site

http://www.orchards-holiday-park.co.uk/facilities/on-the-park/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.csmaclubretreats.co.uk/holidayparks/whitemead/facilities#

Discount for CSMA members.

PM me if you want to know how to join.


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Park Resorts and Haven are very cheap once the kids go back,apart from half term
Think about a fiver a night in late September we go there early/late season quite a bit pool,bar,entertainment and leccy included


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're in The Caravan Club, this CL has a (small) indoor pool, it's ages since we visited (2007) but still looks good value at £10 p/n inc leccy......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/the-grange-campsite.html

Pete


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Stanner said:


> http://www.csmaclubretreats.co.uk/holidayparks/whitemead/facilities#
> 
> Discount for CSMA members.
> 
> PM me if you want to know how to join.


Thanks Stanner

I,ve requested a brochure, will PM you if we decide to join, it looks a cracking place.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

peejay said:


> If you're in The Caravan Club, this CL has a (small) indoor pool, it's ages since we visited (2007) but still looks good value at £10 p/n inc leccy......
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/the-grange-campsite.html
> 
> Pete


Yes what a bargain Pete.

That one noted for future reference if we don;t get there this time.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

womblevra said:


> Park Resorts and Haven are very cheap once the kids go back,apart from half term
> Think about a fiver a night in late September we go there early/late season quite a bit pool,bar,entertainment and leccy included


Cheers. We got a quote for a pitch as we were going to take my nephew and niece for the weekend in the August holidays £80 per night :roll:

Will keep an eye out for special offers.

Paul.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Highlands End, Eype. Dorset (nr Bridport)


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

coppo said:


> womblevra said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers. We got a quote for a pitch as we were going to take my nephew and niece for the weekend in the August holidays £80 per night :roll:
> ...


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Cofton
Cofton Country park
Newlands

Newlands

Stayed at both and Cofton is the better one.

Steve


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.yeatheridge.co.uk/home.asp

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11452


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Lincoln Farm Park is nice - has two small indoor pools; plus there is a nice pub about 50 yards away (though not much else in town). 
Good location to explore the Cotswolds.

http://www.bob.org.uk/


----------

